# Royal Air Force Museum, Hendon



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 22, 2009)

Lovely shots as usual old chap....here is a selection of mine...the Hurricane wreck is very poignant coming from a Battle of Britain Hurricane shot down. The pilot baled out but was sadly killed. The aircraft was recovered from the beach and put back to gether in the 80s.....it is surrounded by the tally board of the Few....


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 22, 2009)

this is the Hurricane mentioned.....the last post included a Defiant that is going off for a rebuild soon!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2009)

Good stuff Gary and Tony. Been awhile since I have visited there (2006).


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, Rocketeer. Looks like they've really changed it since we were there in 1990.

CD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2009)

I am hoping to check out this museum when I go to London in June. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## seesul (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous pics friends!
Wanted to go there last year when I was at FL at Duxford but no time enough.
Next year maybe....


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2009)

great pics guys, i must get down there this year ! Jan, Terry fancy a road trip ?


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 22, 2009)

cheers guys, would be great to meet up with some of you chaps at FL or Duxford or the RAFM


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am hoping to check out this museum when I go to London in June. Thanks for the pics.



Yup, a must visit and easy to get there by subway. I was there in 2007, took a lot of pictures. Gee, you pictures in the BoB hall are better than mine.


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2009)

wish they'd paint that tempest in a better scheme than the the one its in now


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## A4K (Feb 22, 2009)

Great photos guys! 
Gary, thankyou especially mate -that's the first photo of an Fw 190A-8/U1 cockpit I've seen! I'm converting two Revell Fw 190A-8/R11s to an S-5 and A-8/U1 at the moment so those pics will come in real handy! Cheers!

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice pics there Gary and Tony. I see what you mean about the lighting, the last time I as there, I managed to get some good shots on 100ASA tranny film, back in about 1987! Looks like they've made a lot of changes since then,not all of them for the better.
Yep Karl, I'm up for that mate - we could meet up with Gary and anyone else interested.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 22, 2009)

Great shots Gary and tony!

I know what you mean Gary ,I was at Wigram museum today and I didn't have a tripod hence my photos were very dark.You did a good jobLooks like a GREAT museum8)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great shots guys! ...I hope I'll have time to visit the aviation museum around here and I'll be sure to take as many pictures as I can


----------



## Heinz (Feb 23, 2009)

Great shots man thanks!

One of many museums I'll get to when I eventually hop across the world


----------



## proton45 (Feb 23, 2009)

Your a really good photographer...what a treat.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2009)

Great stuff there guys, many thank!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2009)

Lovely shots. That is a very nice Spitfire model!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pics! I must of missed that building when I went in 2006 (unless it wasn't there) as I don't remember going to it and have no pics of it.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2009)

Again nice pics. Yeah I went to that section and took a lot of pics. Must of just walked past the other section, guess it is time for another visit


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to take such great pictures!!!!!

Back in High School I built the Revell Avro Lancaster S for Sugar. I loved that model. I had heard that it was in a museum. Thanks for the picture of S for Sugar. Someday I would like to build that model again, but this time I will build it with the gear down and not break of the prop blades. 

Thanks again!!

Bill G.


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2009)

great pictures Gary thanks


----------



## Geedee (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2009)

Excellent pics Gary!


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2009)

amazing pictures Gary, might see if i can get down there in september


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 12, 2009)

Some excellent pictures there, I hope to be visiting this place next month


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2009)

Another great set of pics, thanks Gary.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 12, 2009)

Super photos Gary! 8)   Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2009)

I just found the thread Gary. Most excellent!!!


----------



## aussieraaf (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pics...got me interested to visit it.
I am going to the UK Paris for 7 weeks in June, July August..will make time to visit it...I am also going to the Paris Airshow, RIAT and Duxford Flying Legends in June/July this year...a once in a lifetime trip for me....if anyone has been to any of those in previous years and can give me tips on places to stand to take good photos or any other tips, it would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any help....
If anyone wants to see some of my pics from airshows they can be seen on redbubble under my name aircraft-photos...also lots of other great aircraft photos there from other photographers


----------



## Geedee (Mar 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2010)

Great shots Gary!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2010)

Great job and nice shots Gary, thanks! Did you know (in best Michael Caine voice) that Wellington is the one which appeared (in silver finish) in the Dam Busters movie? Now notta lotta people know that.....


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 17, 2010)

nice pics  thanks


----------



## Heinz (Jan 17, 2010)

Great shots Gary.

And great Commentary guv'.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 19, 2010)

He is so good...dunno if I should post my shots from our recent visit!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 19, 2010)

STUNNING!

I have too many questions to ask.... so i wont! 

A treasure that belongs to the world.... beautiful! Thanks for the pics....

.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 19, 2010)

It still astounds me that the RAF Museum's Hurricane is a Battle of France survivor. My 3 most favourite museums in the world (of those I've visited, of course) are:

1. Duxford (flying warbirds, awesome collection and you get to see restoration right before your eyes)
2. Hendon (amazing collection of unique aircraft)
3. Shuttleworth (don't know why but the place sends shivers up my spine - DH-88 Comet, Sopwiths, pre-WWI aircraft, Gladiator...and mostly all airworthy - oh, and the airshows are just a great family event)


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 19, 2010)

hope this is a better size?!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 11, 2010)

Tony, that shot of the 111 is a briliant one...angle.... background.... lighting, spot on mate.


Ere...hang on a minute....whats the big idea of posting a candid of me trying to look a professional photog infront of the 262 ?. Never realised just how grey I'm getting on top !!!


----------

